# My A6 finally joining the high mileage club.



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Finally went past the 100,000 mile mark. What a great car. I love that 2.7t motor. Fast, yet reliable. I hope to get many more miles out of this car. By the way, still running the original KO3 turbo's. All I can say is treat your car well, do regular oil changes, don't get cheap on repairs and this car will last you forever. Great car.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: My A6 finally joining the high mileage club. (dromanbujak600)*

Here is the photo, the one above does not work for some reason.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: My A6 finally joining the high mileage club. (dromanbujak600)*

Congrats!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: My A6 finally joining the high mileage club. (dromanbujak600)*

Refreshing to see a 2.7T owner celebrating high mileage!
For all those afraid of the 2.7T... see what your missing


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: My A6 finally joining the high mileage club. (GLS-S4)*

Why be afraid of the 2.7t engine? Turbo engines are much stronger due to harder driving and higher temps. Also, the gaskets usually last longer too especially the head gasket. 
With the right repair history, those V6 motors have history of lasting for more than 200,000 miles. In fact there is a 210k mile 2.7t for sale on autotrader. 
Do not let the stereotypes fool you.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats on the milestone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I've got another two years or so before hitting the 100k milestone. I'm around 80k+ or - now.


----------



## baller_ona_budget (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats...
I hope to reach that one day; I am still around 56000 +/- a few hundred miles. It's been sitting there at my father-in-law’s house for 3 years now. Military plus deployments=enough to drive you crazy...lol. Good luck with your A6.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bah! 'Tis just a young 'un







My V6 TDI managed 235000 before I had to rebuild it, and thats only because some donkey didn't replace the cam idlers. It would have managed much more than that otherwise.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

If we're talking 2.7Ts (not TDI), then I'm at 140k with OEM everything except clutch, flywheel, and alternator. And I mean original suspension, engine, tranny, even battery. I'm aiming for 200+k.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PPGOAL)*

Im at 151K, dealer serviced till 140K, Im keeping up on oil changes and routine maintenance. Its been chipped for almost 40K with MTM stage 1.


----------



## hairy_sex_beast (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

180k with a 2.8


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hairy_sex_beast)*

Congrats!
By the way I think they say that you need to cross the 100,000 mile while you are doing 100mph








That's what I did on my miata when it turned 100!
http://bluelaguna94.myphotoalb...e_jpg


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Booo to all. pics soon.


----------



## vDub_SB (Jan 14, 2009)

daymn. a buddy of mine just bought an A6 2.7t Quattro with 200,000+ miles on it.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (vDub_SB)*

178,000 miles on my 2.7T. Does it still count if i have an S4 tho? I want to pick up a 2.8, or 3.0 A6 soon


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

Just bought mine w/144k on the ticker. 2.7T 6 speed w/BBS and sport package. Runs like a damn champ! Just took it on an 1800 mile trip to NYC w/o a hitch. Me and an S8 I met along the way kept changing lead at about 90 mph. Felt good keeping up w/an S8 for 1000 miles before he turned off. Anyway, love this car, will be going stage 3 when the turbos go.


----------

